
“How We Reopen” by “Roadmap to Pandemic Resilience” contributor Vi Hart - anonymfus
http://vihart.com/how-we-reopen/
======
anonymfus
A link to video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhRQxk9QA-o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhRQxk9QA-o)

